# My costume!!!!!!!!



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

So After many years of attempting this costume, I finally got it down the way I wanted it! Lets see if our members know who I was supposed to be!










Close up!! 










Body shot!

Let me know what you think!!!! Thanks! -Jon


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Jambi the Genie?


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Creepy guy from 13 ghosts! Don't remember the name of him, but that is a great job!


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Scott N. said:


> Jambi the Genie?


Ha haha hahahah. Some of the "younger" peeps won't know who that is. Meka leka hi, meka hiney ho.


----------



## Elron (Nov 3, 2009)

Its the jackel from 13 ghosts!! What do i win?? haha


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Great jackal costume!


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

streakn said:


> Ha haha hahahah. Some of the "younger" peeps won't know who that is. Meka leka hi, meka hiney ho.


...........


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

That's wicked!!- in a good way!! Love it!!


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I was going to make this costume for myself this year but I was in a crunch for time and couldn't find a simple way to make the head cage!

AWESOME EXECUTION OF THE JACKAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Scott N. said:


> Jambi the Genie?


I think I just cackled loud enough to scare my dorm neighbors! Oh dear, this is what happens when a supporting genie character can't find work after his show is canceled - he really let himself go all these years . Oddly enough, Jambi kind of creeped me out when I was little (I think it was the whole disembodied head-in-a-box and the color of his face paint), but I digress...

The Jackal was what freaked me out in Thir13en Ghosts, so good choice! Excellent work on the whole costume; looks pretty darn accurate.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome Job, you nailed the Jackal dude.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

really great Jackal. 

I think the movie under-utilized the ghosts... would have been so much better if they'd focused more on them and less on the goofy family (still liked it, tho).


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very good job, i love that movie. There were some great ghosts in that movie.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone! 13 ghosrs is one of my favorite movies and Jackal was by far my favorite ghosts! This costume was a pain though! LITERALLY! The actual cage was made out of alluminium and by far still to heavy! I wore the costume 2 days in a row and I had bruises on my shoulder from where the cage sat. It took me a lot longer than I had expected to take to make this costume. The cage was the longest part of it. I had to grind all the ends of every piece as to not cut myself or anyone else around me! It all paid off in the end as I won a costume contest with it! Thanks again for all the compliments! 

and for all of you who havent seen the movie, I highly recommend you watch it! 13 ghosts!!!!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Wick'd job on making the Kackal Jon, a very realistic and accurate version indeed! You looked Fantastic!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Jon said:


> This costume was a pain though! LITERALLY! The actual cage was made out of alluminium and by far still to heavy! I wore the costume 2 days in a row and I had bruises on my shoulder from where the cage sat. It took me a lot longer than I had expected to take to make this costume. QUOTE]
> 
> I hear ya Jon,I made my gf's cage out of oak,I am a wood guy, she wore it in the Halloween Parade where she had to walk miles and it takes about 3 hours to do it. She didnt get bruises but it hurt. She did it again a few years later, I modified with shoulder braces with foam pads. It helped alot.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Blast. Being of the younger crowd I have no idea what genie you are all talking about.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

*me in my costume*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8764&stc=1&d=1258427914


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Great job on the Jackal costume. Maybe If I start now, I can get this costume done for my haunted house. I'm not very handy! Again Great costume, Dan.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope you still had fun, even though it was pretty uncomfortable. Obviously you did an amazing job.

Junit: Jambi is from Pee-wee's Playhouse (and other productions dealing with the same characters from the 80's and very early 90's). Here's a brief youTube clip, just to give you an idea as to what we're talking about: YouTube - Peewee's Playhouse - Jambi & the Rain


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Your Jackle is awesome looking!


----------

